# اسئلة مهمة عن اعمال سفلتت الطرق (نرجو من الاخوة الزملاء الاجابة الوافية )



## منصور يحيى حسن (15 نوفمبر 2008)

س1 ماهو الحد الاقصى والادنى لعدد الساعات الفاصلة بين رش مادة mc1 وطبقة الاسفلت المطلوب فردها فوق الطبقة ؟ 

س2 س1 ماهو الحد الاقصى والادنى لعدد الساعات الفاصلة بين رش مادة RC2 وطبقة الاسفلت المطلوب فردها فوق الطبقة ؟ 

س3 ماهو الحد الادنى والاقصى لدرجة حرارة المادتين MC1 و RC2 حتى يتم اعتمادهم للعمل ؟ 

س4 اذا قمنا بفرد مادة MC1 وتجاوزة الحد الاقصى للوقت الذى بين فردها وبين فرد الطبقة التى تليها ماذا نفعل ؟ 

س5 ماهى الاختبارات التى يجب ان نقوم بها للتأكد من ان الخلطة الاسفلتيه مطابقة للمواصفات ؟ 
وهل ظهور النتائج بيكون اثناء العمل ام تاتى النتائج بعد فرد طبقة الاسفلت ؟


----------



## garary (15 نوفمبر 2008)

س1 ماهو الحد الاقصى والادنى لعدد الساعات الفاصلة بين رش مادة mc1 وطبقة الاسفلت المطلوب فردها فوق الطبقة ؟ 
ج1 -ج2 : الحد الاقصى لايزيد عن 48 ساعة.
س3 ماهو الحد الادنى والاقصى لدرجة حرارة المادتين MC1 و RC2 حتى يتم اعتمادهم للعمل ؟
ج3 يجرى رش مادةmc1 بعد تسخينة الى 60 درجة مئوية.اما مادة RC2 فيجرى تسخينها الى 75 درجة مئوية +او- 5 درجة مئوية ثم يتم الرش تحت ضغط منتظم بالمعدل المقرر.
س4 اذا قمنا بفرد مادة MC1 وتجاوزة الحد الاقصى للوقت الذى بين فردها وبين فرد الطبقة التى تليها ماذا نفعل ؟
ج4 اذا تجاوز الحد المعين فيعاد الرش من جديد.
س5 ماهى الاختبارات التى يجب ان نقوم بها للتأكد من ان الخلطة الاسفلتيه مطابقة للمواصفات ؟ 
وهل ظهور النتائج بيكون اثناء العمل ام تاتى النتائج بعد فرد طبقة الاسفلت ؟
ج5 يتم اجراء الاختبارات للمواد طبقا للمواصفات القياسية للاشوAASHO 
(أ)المواد الاسفلتية:
اخذ العينات/تجربة الغرز/ تجربة اللزوجة/تجربة الوميض والاحتراق/تجربة شريحة الفرن الرقيقة/تجربة السحب/تجربة الذوبان
(ب)كسر الاحجار المستعمل فى الخلطات:
اخذ العينات/التحليل المنخلى/تحليل منخلى جاف للاحجار/تحليل منخلى للبودرة/التأكل/ الوزن النوعى للاحجار الغليظة/ الوزن النوعى للرمل.
(ج)الخلطات الاسفلتية:
اختبار مارشال/ الكثافة/الفراغات/استخلاص الاسفلت/اختبارات الاسفلت المستخلص/ الانتفاخ.
واثناء العمل يجب ان لاتقل درجة حرارة الخلطة عند الفرش عن 135 درجة مئوية .


----------



## منصور يحيى حسن (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكر واستفسار موجه للمهندس garary*

حضرتك قلت ان اقصى مدة لمادة mc1 هى 24 ساعة بعد الفرد طب بالنسبة لمادة RC2 المفروض اقصى مدة تكون كام ساعة بعد رشها 

ماذا نفعل فى حين مرور الحد الاقصى للوقت على فرد طبقة MC1 وRC2 هل نزيل المادة القديمة ونعيد رش كمية اخرى ام نقوم بالرش فوق الطبقة القديمة اللى اعتبرناها غير صالحة بسبب مرور الحد الاقصى من الوقت


----------



## garary (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم ردا على سؤالك .
كما ذكرت لك ان الحد الاقصى لايزيد عن 48 ساعة بالنسبة لرش مادة Rc2 
ومن الطبيعى عند البدء فى رش طبقات Mc1 اوrc2 ان يكون المقاول المنفذ جاهز لعمل طبقة الاسفلت ثانى يوم واذا حدث اى تاخير عن المدة المسموح بها فانة يلزم عمل فى المواقع التي ينضح فيها البيتومين على السطح ترش بالرمل كما أن المسطحات التي تكون قد تلفت من جراء المرور يلزم بتنظيفها وإصلاحها هذا بالنسبة لطبقةmc1 .
بالنسبة لطبقة التشريب Rc2 فانة يجب تنظيف سطح الطريق تماما من الأتربة والأوساخ والمواد المفككة وذلك باستعمال الفرش الميكانيكية أو اليدوية .


----------



## garary (16 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم ردا على سؤالك .
كما ذكرت لك ان الحد الاقصى لايزيد عن 48 ساعة بالنسبة لرش مادة Rc2 
ومن الطبيعى عند البدء فى رش طبقات Mc1 اوrc2 ان يكون المقاول المنفذ جاهز لعمل طبقة الاسفلت ثانى يوم واذا حدث اى تاخير عن المدة المسموح بها فانة يلزم عمل فى المواقع التي ينضح فيها البيتومين على السطح ترش بالرمل كما أن المسطحات التي تكون قد تلفت من جراء المرور يلزم بتنظيفها وإصلاحها هذا بالنسبة لطبقةmc1 .
بالنسبة لطبقة اللصق Rc2 فانة يجب تنظيف سطح الطريق تماما من الأتربة والأوساخ والمواد المفككة وذلك باستعمال الفرش الميكانيكية أو اليدوية .


----------



## ايمن حسين (23 مارس 2009)

امل القاء الضوء على اختبارات الاسفلت وحدود الرفض والقبول 
اختبار اللزوجة والوميض والذوبان والسحب ونقطة التطرية والانتفاخ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (23 مارس 2009)

الاختبارات الاسفلت 
اختبار الفصل البتومين يجب ان يكون البتومين ضمن النسبة المقرر في معادلة الخلطة الاسفلتية للمشروع


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (23 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم
عند اعتماد تصميم الخلطة قبل التنفيذ فانه يتم اخذ النسب الوزنية لكل المواد الداخلة في خلطة الاسفلت وعند البدء بالعمل يجب التقيد بالنسب التصميمية المعتمدة تصميميا ومع ذلك تؤخذ العينات في الموقع للتاكد من ان النسب التصميمية تحققت اي انه عند الالتزام بالنسب الوزنية التصميمية للمواد المشكلة للخلطة فهذا يعني ان الخلطة يجب ان تكون صحيحة والاختبارات التي تؤخذ في الموقع لمادة الاسفلت والتي حسب نتيجتها يمكن قبول او رفض الطبقة هي درجة الحرارة والدمك والاستوائية او معامل الوعورة وهذا مهم جدا والسماكة اما التحليل الحبي والنسب الوزنية وماشابه فيجب سلفا ضبطها من قبل مهندس المواد الاستشاري المتواجد في مكان تصنيع الخلطة الاسفلتية ومع ذلك تؤخذ العينات للتاكد والتشييك على ان الخلطة صحيحة ومطابقة للتصميم
والله اعلم


----------



## unknownegypt (26 مارس 2009)

اخي الكريم بالنسبة طبقة التشريب MC (0-1-2-3( اقل مدة للعمل 48 ساعه ويمكن التجاوز لتصل الي 36 ساعة ولاتزيد عن 72 ساعه فاذا زادت يتم عمل صيانه للطبقة بنسبة صغيره ولا يسمح باستخدام اي اداة ميكانيكية للتنظيف و1لك للمحافظه على الطبقه من الاحتكاك ويتم التخين عند 80 درجه مئوية اما بالنسبة لطبقة اللصق rc فيتم رشها والعمل بعد 3 ساعات من الرش ولا يسمح بالمرور عليها اما اذا زادت المده فهناك حلان
اذا كان يوجد مرور يتم رش طبقة خفيف صيانه اما اذا لم يكن هناك مرور كثيف يمكن التشغيل عادي وفي كلا الحالتين يتم استخدام البلاور ولا يتم استخدام المكنسة بعد الرش لانها تزيل الطبقى اللاصقة وتستخدم المكنسة قبل الرش فقط اما الاختبارت الخاصة باللزوجه والغرز وما الى ذلك فهي تجرى على البيتومين فقط من مكان الشرا ويتم عمل اختبار كل مده على البتومين اما المهم في الموقع فهو اختبار نسبة الاسفلت والتدرج وتاخذ 3 عينات واحده من السيراه تحت الخلاطه والثانيه من امام البريمه للفراده والثالثه بعد الفرد وذلك لعمل مقارنة والتاكد من صحة المعدات والمواد وما الى ذلك


----------



## جلال نوار (30 مايو 2009)

اتمني من كل الاخوة الكرام اثراء هذا الموقع بمواصيعة وبترجمة كتب انجليزية وفرنسية الئ اللغة العربية 
تحيات اخوكم جلال


----------



## ALI..SS (31 مايو 2009)

_مشكورين علي المعلومات الطيبة._


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

لله الامر من قبل ومن بعد ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (2 يوليو 2009)

تكون المد المطلوبة بين رش البرايم كوت وطبقة الاسفلت التي تليها 48 ساعة
وتكون بالنسبة لطبقة التاك كوت 12 ساعة الى 24
اما الحرارة الطلوبة اثناء الرش هي 80 ثيليسيس
في حالة لم تستطع تنفيذ الطبقة التي تليها بعد انقضاء المدة يحبذ تنظيف الطبقة المرشوشة بضاغط الهواء كومبريسور
وفي حالة مرور مدة طويلة اكثر من اسبوع تنظف الطبقة بضاغط الهواء وترش رشة اخرى خفيفة وليس بنفس كثافة الرشة الاولى
اما الفحوصات المطلوبة بالنسبة للاسفلت فهي كثيره ولكن امهمة فيها 
فحص الفصل ومارشال ونسبة الرص وقبل المباشرة بالعمل وعند تصميم الخلطة يجب اجراء فرش موقعي في موقع خارج الطريق للتاكد من مطابقة المعادلة واجراء الفحوصات اعلاه وفي التطابق يتم البدء بفرش الطريق وتظهر نتائج الفحوصات اليومية وخاصة مارشال في اليوم التالي اما فصل المكونات تظهر نفس اليوم
Marshal
Extraction
Compaction
some time bitument pentration


----------



## الهدف الدهبى (4 يوليو 2009)

ممكن احد يقوالى ما تاتير خروج اختبار نقطة التلين للاسفلت عن حدود المواصفات فى رصف الطرق مع العلم حدود المواصفات تنص لاتزيد عن 48 ولاتقل عن 45 ونتائج الاختبارات كانت بين 41 الى 43


----------



## بديل عبدال الياس (4 يوليو 2009)

ما المقصود بنقطة التلين الرجاء كتابتها بالمصطلح العلمي الانكليزي لغرض المساعدة بالاجابة


----------



## اياد محمد بيرقدار (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات


----------



## alsalamy87 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اريداستعمالت الاسفلت


----------



## khaled_81 (6 ديسمبر 2009)

س / مادة mco تم رشها في الموقع اكثر من اسبوعين فما هو الحل قبل وضع الاسفلت هل تزال او نقوم باصلاحها


----------



## اكرم جبار (7 ديسمبر 2009)

quote[] 
في خلبارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمه وارجو الاجابه على هذا السوال هل يوجد طت الاسفلت ماده الاسمنت
[/quote]


----------



## Adelrabai (12 يناير 2010)

احلى موقع وتجمل ما فيه هو التعاون والمساعدة بين الاعضاء وشكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## Adelrabai (12 يناير 2010)

plastic limit


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## هانى عطيه (14 أكتوبر 2010)

تستعمل مادة MCo للرش على طبقة البيسكورس Basecourse كطبقة اساس للعمل على التصاق الخلطة بالبيسكورس وكذلك عمل وقاية من المياه من الصعود الى الاسفلت ويتم صناعة MCo بأضافة الكيروسين الى البتومين بنسبة معينة وعند درجة حرارة فى حدود 60 درجة مئوية يصبح لدينا مزيج سائل يتم رشه كطبقة برايم على البيسكورس بتسخينه الى 70-80 درجة حتى يسهل عملية رشه وتطايره والتصاقه ويكون فى حدود لتر لكل متر او اقل قليلا وبعد رشه يتطاير الكيروسن وتغلغل جزء من البتومين فى البيسكورس وينتظر 24 ساعة بعد ذللك ويتم رصف الاسفلت اما اذا تأخر الوقت فيرجع الامر الى الاشراف فأذا وجد ان هناك اوساخ على الطبقة فيجب معالجتها برشه خفيفة اما بالنسبة للRC فيتم تصنيعه بخلط البنزين او اى مذيب خفيف الى البتومين فى حرارة 60 درجه ويرش ايضا فى حرارة اعلى قليلا على الطبقة الرابطة فى الاسفلت Binder coursويعمل كطبقة عازلة لمنع تسرب المياه من الطبقة العلوية من الاسفلت WEaringالى الطبقة السفلية او العكس ولكن وظيفته الاساسية هى ربط الطبقتين تماما يمكن فرد الاسفلت بعد ساعة اوساعتين فى الظروف الجويه العادية اى فى نفس اليوم مهما كانت الظروف لان البنزين يتطاير بسرعةواذا تأخر الفرد يستحسن الرش برشه سريعة وتركيزها اخف على كامل الطبقة واواد ان اتطرق الى انه وبعد ابحاث كثيرة للحفاظ على البيئة بدأت كثير من الدول بمنع استعمال هذه المنتجات واستعمال بدائل من المستحلبات البتومينية وهى عبارة عن بتومين يتم مزجه مع الماء بأستعمال مواد صابونية او راتنج والمنتج البديل لطبقة البرايم MCo هو MSاختصار لMiedum sittingبحيث يتطاير الماء بعد 24 ساعة ويبقى البتومين كبرايم ويستعمل بدل RC مادة RS وهى تعمل بتطاير الماءويبقى البتومين كمادة لاصقة رابطة وهذا المستعمل لدينا فى فلسطين رغم اننا احيانا نستعمل الطريقة القديمة ويتم فرد الاسفلت بعد 3-4 ساعات او ثانى يوم مباشرة من الرش.م,هانى عطية فرج الله-مدير شركة الامل للاسفلت-غزة فلسطين.


----------



## علي سليم متولي (24 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng-sharif (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng-sharif (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## سمير عمار (28 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على التواصل الرائع وإثراء الأعضاء بالمعلومات والتمنيات لكل الأعضاء بدوام التقدم فى المادة العلمية والسعى لعطاء الأخرين كما نشكر السادة القائمين على إدارة هذا الملتقى الصرح العلمى العظيم ونتمنى منهم المزيد والمزيد كما نتقدم بخالص الشكر والتهنئة الخالصة لوجه الله الكريم لصاحب هذا الملتقى ونتمنى له المزيد نت الصحة والعافية وكل عام والجميع بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## 1mostafa1 (9 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## memospeedo (6 يونيو 2013)

وفيت وكفيت جزاك الله خيرا ردك عجبني جدا


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (7 يونيو 2013)

درجه الحراره لسائل m.cلابد ان تكون 120 وتسخين الوين عند وصوله اقل شي من ثلاث الى اربع ساعات لان اذ ماتم تسخينه جيد لا يعمل التصق


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (7 يونيو 2013)

درجه الحراره لسائل m.cلابد ان تكون 120 وتسخين الويت عند وصوله اقل شي من ثلاث الى اربع ساعات لان اذ ماتم تسخينه جيد لا يعمل التصق ويتقلع الااسفلت بسرعه


----------



## karm jed (25 مايو 2014)

الي كم درجه مئوية اسخن سيارة mc1(لخلط البتومين مع الكيروسين) ؟؟
ومالفرق بين حرارة رش mc1ودرجه حرارة السيارة


----------



## karm jed (26 مايو 2014)

ارجو الرد


----------



## صبرى محمود (26 مايو 2014)

اجابه كل هذه الاسئله بالتفصيل فى كود الطرق الجزء الرابع


----------



## مساح بلا حدود (28 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع الشيق


----------

